# Rodeo Gone Western



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He looks cute with a western saddle...just not that one, IMO. lol

I don't like the color (light saddles like that, if they don't have a crap load of tooling to bring some contrast, always look cheap to me) and...I don't know...it just *looks* cheap.

What brand is the saddle?

And it's always a pleasure to see little Rodeo!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He looks cute with a western saddle...just not that one, IMO. lol
> 
> I don't like the color (light saddles like that, if they don't have a crap load of tooling to bring some contrast, always look cheap to me) and...I don't know...it just *looks* cheap.
> 
> ...



No idea to be honest with you. But I wont just turn it down due to not being a name brand, my english saddle isnt name brand, and its probably one of the most saddles Ive ridden in. As for the color, I like the color, but I like lighter leather lol.

But, in the back, it seems very very stiff, not sure if that is due to being new, or what. But yeah, Im still kinda iffy on it...we'll see how it plays out. I do agree though, there is a definite "cheap" look to it for sure!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not huge on name brands, either. My saddle is definitely a no-name saddle, but I love it (even if it's turning into a pain to attach my new pommel bags to). 

I don't *mind* light leather...when it doesn't look cheap, like that saddle does. One of my friends had a gorgeous light oak saddle (that had tons of tooling on it lol) that I loved. I like the look of light leather with silver, as well.

Just something about that particular saddle strikes me as cheaply made. I could be wrong. My friend bought a light oil western saddle off the internet for her first horse (a big appy gelding) and it was the cheapest saddle I have ever seen...and it looked cheap. JMO, though.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm not huge on name brands, either. My saddle is definitely a no-name saddle, but I love it (even if it's turning into a pain to attach my new pommel bags to).
> 
> I don't *mind* light leather...when it doesn't look cheap, like that saddle does. One of my friends had a gorgeous light oak saddle (that had tons of tooling on it lol) that I loved. I like the look of light leather with silver, as well.
> 
> Just something about that particular saddle strikes me as cheaply made. I could be wrong. My friend bought a light oil western saddle off the internet for her first horse (a big appy gelding) and it was the cheapest saddle I have ever seen...and it looked cheap. JMO, though.


Thats like my English Saddle, a few friends have ridden in it, that have name brand saddles, and they loved my no name! LOL as do I!

But I agree with you, comparing it to other saddles especially, there is a cheapness to this saddle. Dont get me wrong, Im not looking for some amazing expensive perfect saddle, Im looking for a Western saddle to eventually start Rodeo when that time comes, but at the same time, I do want a saddle that will hold up, and Im not sure if this one will. We'll see.....theres quite a few saddles for sale around here so its not like this is my only option! 

I do appreciate your opinion though! Ive always ridden English, but have started really getting into Western, and I just love it!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He looks cute with a western saddle...just not that one, IMO. lol
> 
> I don't like the color (light saddles like that, if they don't have a crap load of tooling to bring some contrast, always look cheap to me) and...I don't know...it just *looks* cheap.
> 
> ...


 I agree..with draftyAiresMum... that the saddle looks cheap.. and the color is way 2 bright on him.

With a name like Rodeo he should have a bronc saddle  hahaha jk


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> I agree..with draftyAiresMum... that the saddle looks cheap.. and the color is way 2 bright on him.
> 
> With a name like Rodeo he should have a bronc saddle  hahaha jk


Hahah....Im hoping he is the complete opposite of his name when it comes to riding! LOL


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

you confused the crap outta me with the title...definitely was NOT thinking of the Horse Rodeo so i was like "rodeo is WESTERN port already??????" haha but hes looking good. the saddle doesnt look cheap it just looks too bright. needs some designs and tooling on it.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with Drafty, Rodeo looks cute with a western saddle, just not that one. It looks to be of lesser quality. I don't mind light oil, have a couple myself, it's the leather quality that I'd be concerned with. 

My suggestion would be to look for a quality used saddle, you can pick up a good used one for the same price of a brand new lesser quality one. I picked up a really nice 25 yr old Cook for a student a few months ago for $200, people hadn't used it in years but was in fantastic shape.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

One of the reasons people buy saddles with known, and respected, names is not just for ego. A quality saddle has good leather, stitching that is well done, and, most importantly, a solid tree.

No name saddles typically are Asian imports with poor leather and questionable trees. I would strongly suggest for you to avoid a saddle like that for the long term comfort of your horse.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the posts! I agree that this saddle looks pretty cheap, especially looking into other saddle options. 

Im gonna pass on this one, and just keep my eye out for others....not like I need it asap anyways! 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I would look at Statelinetack.com they have some REALLY NICE saddles for every discipline...some of them get pretty pricey but it just depends on what you want to do in western.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Roperchick said:


> I would look at Statelinetack.com they have some REALLY NICE saddles for every discipline...some of them get pretty pricey but it just depends on what you want to do in western.


Ive been looking in there....problem is my price limit is $200. Its a late Christmas present. But I agree, some of their saddles look pretty nice!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

aaah. i see. well than maybe a used tack store...i got my $1100 all around at East Main trade(local ******* shop haha) for $600 so im a happy camper!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure if Wallaby still has her western saddle but if I remember right she was selling it at $200, and it was _drool_ worthy for the price. If it had been a 13" (tiny butt and short legs! o.o) I absolutely would of taken it. But then I love tooled, red-seated western saddles so I'm a bit biased.

You know, Rodeo's starting to come out of that fugly stage just a little bit. I can definately see the makings of a sturdy little horse in there!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Not sure if Wallaby still has her western saddle but if I remember right she was selling it at $200, and it was _drool_ worthy for the price. If it had been a 13" (tiny butt and short legs! o.o) I absolutely would of taken it. But then I love tooled, red-seated western saddles so I'm a bit biased.
> 
> You know, Rodeo's starting to come out of that fugly stage just a little bit. I can definately see the makings of a sturdy little horse in there!


Yeah, Im not a 13" either! LOL I think he is getting out of that fugly stage a little bit, he seems to get out of it, and then go back into, and so on and so fourth lol.

I did notice while I was bathing him the other day that he has really grown quite a bit! Im gonna have to measure him again shortly!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

just incase you're interested. It may of been sold but you never know....15" I think  click!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> just incase you're interested. It may of been sold but you never know....15" I think  click!



Thanks for that link Endiku! I think that saddle is gorgeous as well....just got another issue though....I had the same issue with my boots I got, if my mom doesnt like it, Im not getting it. I love her to death, but sometimes she really makes me wonder! :shock:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Another place to look is tacktrader.com


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Another place to look is tacktrader.com


Thanks ND! My mom found Western Saddles :: Western saddle Horse tack English saddles Pony saddle for sale - SaddleOnline Inc.


Ever heard of that?


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like he'll make a good lil western pony!!! LoL I don't have much more to add to what has been said by the other posters, but I did notice, just to let you know, that the breast collar is hooked up incorrectly. Just don't want to see you get hurt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I, personally, wouldn't touch any of those with a 10' pole.

What size saddle are you needing?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> I, personally, wouldn't touch any of those with a 10' pole.
> 
> What size saddle are you needing?


15"....have a low price limit though. Its a late Christmas present, so I get $200, anything over that I have to come up with.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

TackTrader Item ID: 416010 - TackTrader.com Classifieds


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

This one is decent as well

*All-Purpose 14 inch*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Thanks ND! My mom found Western Saddles :: Western saddle Horse tack English saddles Pony saddle for sale - SaddleOnline Inc.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of that?



Heard of it, and heard that you should stay well clear of it!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all those guys!!! Im gonna email the one that ND posted right after this. Gonna look at the one you posted as well Endiku.....GH thanks for that reply! LOL....After I sat there looking about it, I dont know what she was thinking. 

That saddle Wallaby has, IMO, is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I knowww <3 I love it. I need to grow ._. and I need a skinner horse, not a danged barrel bodied QH.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> I knowww <3 I love it. I need to grow ._. and I need a skinner horse, not a danged barrel bodied QH.


She sold it last month  LOL...not like I need one asap anyways tho so


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's cute, Saddle looks good to me!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww he's cute, Saddle looks good to me!!


Thank you!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What do you guys think of this saddle?

Dakota Western Saddle

Ive heard good things about the Dakota brand....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Dakota is US made and a very nice saddle for the money. I would consider it if I was looking in your price range. I had one several years ago and it held up nicely. I was able to resell it for what I paid for it 2 years latter.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I can tell you right now...that saddle is not worth the leather it's made of. It's entire build and shape is just down right funky..
And I'm just wondering...why is the billet going through the breastcollar? lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I can tell you right now...that saddle is not worth the leather it's made of. It's entire build and shape is just down right funky..
> And I'm just wondering...why is the billet going through the breastcollar? lol



I agree, it had a funky shape for sure!

****...billet is going through the breast collar because I was just seeing how it fit lol.....Rodeo has quite a bit of growing to do before he can fit into a saddle, lol, but thats to be expected.

Did you see the post to the Dakota saddle? What do you think of that?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm on my computer at votech, and it's blocked for some reason :/


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I'm on my computer at votech, and it's blocked for some reason :/


Here are some pics.....brand new it goes for $800


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think he looks cute in a western saddle but he'd look even cuter in a quality name brand one  There is a reason the saddle was very cheap and looks "funky". I personally dont think saddle makers should be allow to sell saddles that are cheap, and poorly make. Even if you are fine think of the horse.... its like wearing a cheap pair of shoes that have a "funky" feeling and look, that you have mentioned your self. If your budget is $200, keep saving, my advice. Just rememer you get what you pay for. Im not trying to be mean im just thinking for rodeo being such a young horse that everything you do to him will be his first including starting saddling ect and it important to make those moments a good experience  p.s the color doesnt matter go for quality and fit!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The Dakota looks much better than the first saddle, if well used. Much sturdier.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> The Dakota looks much better than the first saddle, if well used. Much sturdier.


I have the Dakota now...just got back from picking it up. Gonna try it for a few days and see if it is definitely what I want or not


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

pictures!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> pictures!


Haha I will. I want to try it on Rodeo tomorrow, so I will def get some pics then!


----------

